# Yellow 2 Speed Kickback ......



## Chopper1 (Jan 25, 2017)

Decided to disassemble a Yellow 2 speed kickback. Never attempted one before. Read the service manual about 10 times before I started. Was not bad at all. Cleaned, re-grease and assembled. If your thinking about it, go for it. I made the lock nut tool by grinding the sides of a deep socket. Worked great.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 26, 2017)

They're pretty easy to overhaul.Cool idea for a lock nut tool


----------

